# Advice Wanted On Basic care of Funnel Web Spiders .



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Advice Wanted On Basic care of Funnel Web Spiders .* 
Hi All ,

As you should no That I got 2 M.Gigas at the B.T.S , Any-way to the point , I need to no basic care for Funnel Web spiders , as I will be geting more in the future , these are my secound true Spiders I have owned my frist being a Black Trap Door , I would go far as saying that these are more agressive than any tarantula iv seen and iv kept many of the agressive species , There Fangs are huge also and they get as big as tarantulas that are a pluse , my two are only spiderlings at the moment but they are alredy eating , I presume this type of funnel web will need a moist and hot climate as they are from An ireland near Japan , I also presume they have got bad venom but thats a risk im willing to pay for these god like cretures , 

So any one who has had experiance on funnel web spiders please give me some tips and info , im also going to read up on this speices myself , but im after basic care on all funnel web spiders any info or tips would help , 

P.S I forgot to ask how long they can live up to . 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Is this like shutting the gate when the cows are in the road....:bash:

Sorry m8 I can not help you........

BUT I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE GETTING THEM..........

Are thay so diffrent from the spiders that you have...........


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont think so I was just asking , Iv now read else where a-bought them , thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

brian said:


> Is this like shutting the gate when the cows are in the road....:bash:
> 
> Sorry m8 I can not help you........
> 
> ...


Didn't get the cows bit but I have to agree.. you really should do your homework before getting any animal.


Draven


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i kept these 2year ago, this is what i found best but you probably know it all ready 

they are bout 5inch as adults
i had tham at 80 f 70%humidity

they dont need hight so just a 20gallon long tank will do

with 5inch of soil on bottom.. 

they arnt that aggresive if they know you are their
its when you startle them


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Draven said:


> Didn't get the cows bit but I have to agree.. you really should do your homework before getting any animal.
> 
> 
> Draven


Hmmmm.... I got these at a show I dident no what they where till I got them Home and looked them up but there pritty easy to keep . : ) I could not pass them up there lovely looking .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

stacy said:


> i kept these 2year ago, this is what i found best but you probably know it all ready
> 
> they are bout 5inch as adults
> i had tham at 80 f 70%humidity
> ...


Thank You for your Info on funnel webs , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

Its been said but im going to say it again.

whatever the animal, cat, dog, komodo dragon. DO YOUR RESEARCH. its not fair on the animal and its naive on your part. its great you're into spiders and you consider them god-like creatures, but seriously just dont impulse buy... say you got them home and found out they were a very tricky animal to keep and you didnt have the expertise / time / resources / money to keep them properly.. what do you do with them then?

and just for your knowledge, its 'Island'. 'Ireland' is a country.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

are these DWA ??


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i want to know how u got them from the BTS show when they are on the DWA list and it sayes on the BTS site that no DWA are to be sold there???? correct me if im wrong


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

i think the sp he got isn't on DWA if i remember correctly.

Draven

edit:



spider_mad said:


> Not sure it's strange that the sydney funnel web is on DWA list but any other species aren't guess the venom strength varies from species to species. Either way they should be treated the same way as any bite would be (I imagine would be more risky than a tarantula bite)


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> i want to know how u got them from the BTS show when they are on the DWA list and it sayes on the BTS site that no DWA are to be sold there???? correct me if im wrong


These are definitely NOT DWA.


----------

